# A New Hand Plane



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check this one out.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That ought to reduce chatter!

2 1/2 Lbs.


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

Gotta love April 1st... :laughing::laughing:

Yet my first thought was, "I WANT ONE!!!!!

but alas it is not meant to be just a figment of someone imagination and a computer program similar to photo shop.....:sad:

Still the concept behind it really isn't bad one. look at a chisel, pretty thick. perhaps if the block was half the thickness I think the theory is sound. 

anyway, it was a good way to provide us with some laughs.


----------

